# jack como entrada de microfono



## nelsonm (Ago 9, 2006)

hola 
estoy haciendo un amplificador y quisiera saber si los jack estereo hembra (que los utilizo para la salida de auriculares) sirven para utilizarlos como entrada de microfonos.
yo los probe para ver que pasaba y solo me acepta los microfonos que tienen ficha jack mono macho. Pero los microfonos que tienen ficha jack estereo macho los conecto y no pasa nada (no transmite sonido)
  ¿como son las conexiones al mismo? veo que tiene 4 patitas?
masa creo haberla ubicado pero 
y otra pregunta  para que sirven los microfonos con entrada estereo ¿no es suficiente solo con que sea mono?


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

hola los microfonos estereo es por si tienes un amplificador estereo y es mejor el jack hembra sirver perfectamente para microfonos saludos


----------

